# I like this look



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

This was listed on the web as a modified lamb as a PET, I think this cut is SUPER Sweet looking - how do you maintain those long layers on the legs?

Some cuts look great on one color and not another - I think this might suit silver. ??


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that's Gunther  in his manly lamb trim!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> I'm pretty sure that's Gunther  in his manly lamb trim!


Yep thats what the name was......


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Does Suri have those silver legs that fade? Either way I think that cut would look gorgeous on her, or even Olie at that since he has that gorgeous fluffy apricot/cream coat.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Should be easy to maintain so long as you are prepared to comb and brush  I used to do a clip on a darker silver a long time ago that was similar to this. It was a little cleaner though for lack of a better word. More ummmm... what am I trying to say.... manicured? They legs were somewhat scissored.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I think you are right. I don't think I'd like that on a black dog as much as I like it on that cream dog. I think that it would look really nice on a silver.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

My black spoo had that exact cut - and he looked great . But again - in my eyes he would have looked great in any cut LOL


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Yeah I am thinking high maintenance on those legs but NOT the body so maybe a trade off. 

How short do you think this body is on him? 

Suri looks great short, she was groomed that way when she came with us. And I think Olie would look cute too although he has a lot of growing out now to do His trial mustache is growing too hehe.....we shall see.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

It looks like spoofan gets Gunther's body taken pretty short.. I'd guess a #5 or even #7 after looking over some of her pictures of him, though it's really up to you on how short you want the body. You could try a #3 or 1/2in or 3/4in snap cone and just work your way down. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4155046436/ you can see the length on him on this one, I think this is more of a freshly groomed picture.

Or here http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4134641287/ I really like how streamline it makes his body look ^^

I hope she doesn't mind me linking these. :x


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

This is most helpful FS. 

I think since Olie is set in line for this cut we may try it on him first once we get a little more growth. 

Also Suri went Miami this morning!! OH GOSH....


----------



## gail (Jan 15, 2010)

This cut is quite common in England. It is one that I like, as it seems to be less fussy, for a pet dog.

I apreciate that the 'show cuts' are required for showing, how do those of you with ' pet dogs' trim?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Olie said:


> Also Suri went Miami this morning!! OH GOSH....


Oh hey then you owe us some pictures of that lady!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

gail said:


> This cut is quite common in England. It is one that I like, as it seems to be less fussy, for a pet dog.


Yes, I am originally from Europe LOL and that is why my spoo had that cut : )) !!!

It is really "no fuss" cut and since body is not kept shaven to the skin it can even be maintained by scissoring. I did not shave his face to skin either. Many of that style also have a "mustache".

I think that that cut can look very "macho" on a black dog if one keeps front legs with little bit more hair than back ones - black males than really look impressive which I like about blacks anyway LOL.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I like that look too! I could never manage Rileys legs at that length though! He has Such Thick hair! You need to post updated Suri pictures!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

OK I will here shortly.........it's very short....was trying to blend with the sweetheart I had done.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi
I have not been here in ages....

Gunther's body is done with # 4
Face and feet are # 30
Sanitary area is @ 10
Legs are left longer,but scissored into shape,so that,for instance the back of his hind legs,on the upper part...the hair is only about 1/2 inch long...versus up to 3 inches elsewhere.
My new groomer is a master at scissoring.

Here are couple of pictures...it will link you to flickr and you can see hundreds of Gunther's pics.

The silver spoo is my daughter's Stella,who is in a similar cut to Gunther's.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4293893614/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4374532178/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3615290784/in/set-72157618803101935/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3614471589/in/set-72157618803101935/


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

OMG I fell in love with Gunther! 

Olie our apricot is growing out as week speak in hopes I can have him set in the modified lamb I had seen previously of Gunther. 

I love this cut on him and Stella, I have a silver girl too and I can SO see her in this too. AND I think I might have a lead on an experienced groomer of spoos!! Thanks for posting, I LOVED THESE PICS!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

A #4? Really? Wow! He has really dark skin! He is such a gorgeous boy, I see his pictures on flikr a lot! n_n I LOVE the ones you do with reflections on the beach water!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

yeah, Paris shows up as dark when I use a blade on her body too! Gunther can pull it off, but Paris couldn't!!! lol


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> yeah, Paris shows up as dark when I use a blade on her body too! Gunther can pull it off, but Paris couldn't!!! lol


That surprises me! Paris is a doll.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Paris is underweight, she looks _scrawny_ when she's got a short blade over her body!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Olie said:


> OMG I fell in love with Gunther!
> 
> Olie our apricot is growing out as week speak in hopes I can have him set in the modified lamb I had seen previously of Gunther.
> 
> I love this cut on him and Stella, I have a silver girl too and I can SO see her in this too. AND I think I might have a lead on an experienced groomer of spoos!! Thanks for posting, I LOVED THESE PICS!


LOL... who HASN'T fallen in love with Gunther!! I LOVE that dog!!! He looks great in all his clips.. he is just so handsome.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I did something similar on Vinnie about three weeks ago, but I left his body longer. The legs are about 2 inches and the body is about 3/4 inch. I think I am going to try to go shorter next time - I really like that look!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

AgilityIG said:


> I did something similar on Vinnie about three weeks ago, but I left his body longer. The legs are about 2 inches and the body is about 3/4 inch. I think I am going to try to go shorter next time - I really like that look!


You should do it!!! And post pics too, will you leave Vinnies tail long? (I intend to for Suri lol!) Olie - well he has the little 4 incher:doh:


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I'll post pics - I always do! :rofl: I will leave the tail long - may just tidy up the ends. I am like one of those moms that can't trim their baby's hair - I just can't cut that tail short! I love it!! I think the longest hair on it right now is at least six inches.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

AgilityIG said:


> I'll post pics - I always do! :rofl: I will leave the tail long - may just tidy up the ends. I am like one of those moms that can't trim their baby's hair - I just can't cut that tail short! I love it!! I think the longest hair on it right now is at least six inches.


I wonder how long you can get it! I think I'm going to be like this with Vegas' topknot lol.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> I wonder how long you can get it! I think I'm going to be like this with Vegas' topknot lol.


Vinnie's brother Jack lives with a lady that does trick/commercial stuff with her poos and Jack's topknot is hugely long!! She keeps it banded up and it's wild when she lets it down!! :biggrin:


----------

